# Baby Pigeon



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

About 2 weeks ago I found a baby pigeon standing in the middle of a busy road. I have no idea how she got there, but I'm guessing that she fell from the freeway overpass nearby which seems to be about 4 or 5 stories high. There was nowhere for her to go so I took her home. At first I tried giving her a variety of fruits and breads and even some cheese and spinach, then I tried giving her baby chicken feed, all unsuccessfully, and finally I tried Kaytee baby bird food that I feed her with a syringe. So far that is the only thing she will eat. From what I've read on the internet, it looks like she is probably around 25 weeks old. She seems to have most of her adult feathers along with some straggly baby feathers around her head. 
What I'm concerned about is whether I'm feeding her the right amount, and whether I should be focusing on trying to get her to feed on her own. (I've tried simulating a bird eating and sort of tapping on the food to no avail)
Right now I feed her about 1-1 1/2 CCs whenever her crop looks empty, about twice a day.
I've now started giving her a little water in the syringe after every feeding. (Should I be doing that?)
It took us about 4 days to get used to one another and get a routine down for the feeding, but now that we have she screams incessantly whenever she sees me walk into the room, even if her crop is totally full (Not sure if I even know what that would look like). She also does a strange little dance and flaps her wings rapidly, though she doesn't extend them even an inch away from her body. She also pecks at my fingers and it looks like she is trying to swallow them.
I'm sorry this is so long, I guess these are my questions for now: 
Why does she act so nutty when I'm around even though she's full?
If she IS 25 weeks, is baby bird formula enough?
I've only seen her drink water on her own once, is this ok? 
Is it possible to overfeed her?

Thanks so much in advance! We need all the advice we can get!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EmilyandChoptop said:


> About 2 weeks ago I found a baby pigeon standing in the middle of a busy road. I have no idea how she got there, but I'm guessing that she fell from the freeway overpass nearby which seems to be about 4 or 5 stories high. There was nowhere for her to go so I took her home. At first I tried giving her a variety of fruits and breads and even some cheese and spinach, then I tried giving her baby chicken feed, all unsuccessfully, and finally I tried Kaytee baby bird food that I feed her with a syringe. So far that is the only thing she will eat. From what I've read on the internet, it looks like she is probably around 25 weeks old. She seems to have most of her adult feathers along with some straggly baby feathers around her head.
> What I'm concerned about is whether I'm feeding her the right amount, and whether I should be focusing on trying to get her to feed on her own. (I've tried simulating a bird eating and sort of tapping on the food to no avail)
> Right now I feed her about 1-1 1/2 CCs whenever her crop looks empty, about twice a day.
> I've now started giving her a little water in the syringe after every feeding. (Should I be doing that?)
> ...


Hello. Thanks for saving the bird.
I'll assume that YOU are Emily and the pigeon is Choptop?? I'm also going to assume that you mean 25 *DAYS* old, not 25 *weeks*?
First of all, 1 1/2 CC is no where near enough to be feeding a youngster this old. She's going to flap her wings for a while when seeing you because you are her parent now, but to be honest, the poor bird is almost starving. You have GOT to get more food into her. I can't tell you exact amounts, because I dont measure........I just feed until they are full.
Can you tell us where you are and can you post a picture of the baby?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Emily, welcome!
Your bird is behaving normally the way it will treat s/he’s parents. Wing flapping, pecking etc is baby pigeon’s way to beg for food. They do that even if they crop is full.
You can try feeding some defrosted peas and corn too. Run hot water over them until slightly warm and pop piece by piece in the beak. It takes 40~50 pieces per feeding.
Babies usually get 15~20 ml formula mix (it is a bit confusing for me your measurements) this makes 1 heaped teaspoon dry mix mixed with warm water until you get it maple syrup like consistency.
It is possible to overfeed baby, which is dangerous for their health, rather check crop to be 2/3 full and do not feed until emptied. Feeding 2~3 times a day is normal for babies.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Can you possibly post a picture of the bird? She can not possibly be 25 weeks and still not have all her feathers. Did you mean 25 days? 

Kaytee baby bird formula is fine, but if you are only giving 1/2 CC's at a time 2 times a day that is not enough. A baby pigeon of 25 days old should be eating 15 CC's at least 3times even 4 times a day.

Her squeaking, pecking and the slight wing flapping jesters are all that of hunger. She wants to be fed. This is typical baby pigeon behavior. When she sees you and crys she is seeing you as her parent and looking for you to feed her.

You can also hand feed her defrosed peas and corn. Approx 30/40 pieces per feeding. Just open her beak and place one piece at a time towards the back of her mouth and she should swallow. This is good way to start training her to eat on her own. You can try some very small bird seed as well.

You say after 1-1 1/2 CC's her crop looks full. Does is look like an inflated baloon? The amount of food you say you are giving her is not nearly enough to fill the crop. I'm thinking maybe you do not have your measurements correct.

In any case, you have come to the right place for help. Welcome to our forum. I'm sure there will be more members along to assist you as well.

Again if you could post a picture it would be helpful.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

25 days! sorry about that. I also made a mistake in reading my syringe, I have been feeding her 1-1 1/2 ounces, not CCs. I have actually been feeding her 30-45 CCs. Sorry about that! I'll see if I can get a good pic with my phone for now...
Btw, we are in Houston, TX, and yes, I am Emily and I've dubbed her Choptop for now.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, that sounds normal 30 is ok, 45 is bit much. Per feeding of course.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Emily.........I'm glad you checked your measurements. 30-45 ccs is more than enough for a bird that age. Just make sure her crop is completely empty before giving any more food. At 25 days old she shoud be feeding on her own. Place enough seed in a small dish and peck at it with your fingers, slowly she will get the hang of it. Also her water dish should be atleast 2 inches as pigeons use their beaks like straws to sip up the water.

Thank you so much for saving this baby.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

*Choptop*


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok now that I know all that (thanks again), I wanted to ask about a wart-like growth on the back of her head, and two very small similar growths on one of her eyelids. So far all I can find in my research is info about Pox and Canker. This info has led me to inspect her mouth, where unfortunately I did find one small yellow lesion beside her tongue. I am keeping an eye on it, but so far she seems to have no trouble breathing or eating/drinking.
The growth on her head doubled in size in about 2 days and then stopped growing. I've been applying a little bit of tea tree oil because I read this could help-I haven't put anything on her eye, however. I did read that you could apply colloidal silver to the eye as a natural antibiotic but I'm not sure about that.
I've read that 80% of the feral pigeon population has pox or canker, and that most have it when they are babies and then are immune thereafter, does this mean I should wait and see what happens? At what point should I try to get some prescription medicine?

Thanks again


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Get Spartrix tablets and treat her ASAP please. This will help with canker.
I would use Appertex for coccidiosis and praziquantel for worms.
Pox requires no treatment, just supportive care (you allready providing)


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Drop of coloidal silver on eye and two~three in mouth will do good for her daily untill gowths disappear.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

Does she need to get an exam from a vet to get the Spartrix, Appertex, or Praziquantel?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You can order it online. Vet exam is good option if you have friendly and experienced Vet in your area. These medicines are "must have" with pigeons so I would highly recommend them.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Emily.....A visit to a EXPERIENCED AVIAN Vet would be advisable if you can find one and it is affordable to you. The canker should be treated ASAP as left untreated could be potentially fatal. The pox can be treated with the tea tree oil or you can apply some diluted benidine solution to help dry the lesions that will eventually drop off.

You are doing a really great job with this little bird. Thank you again for caring.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the help! I will get the spartrix asap.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

*Please Help!*

I have a baby pigeon that is probably around 25 days old, I've been feeding her Kaytee baby formula twice a day. When I went to check if her crop was empty I noticed it was VERY full. It's so full its ballooning up towards her neck a little. It's firmer than it feels after feeding, and I'm pretty sure its full of air. She tried to squeal like she usually does at feeding time but seems to only be able to squeak and occasionally wheezes or coughs. I am very new at this and only got on this forum today, and only found out today that I am supposed to wait until the crop is completely empty before feeding again. I've had her for a little over a week and have been feeding her sometimes with a little food left in her crop. 
Do I need to massage this? I don't have many options on medication because it's 9:30 at night and most pet stores/vets are closed. 
Also her crop seems tender to touch. 

Please help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can we see a picture?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is she pooping?


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

yes. i'm taking her to a vet now


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

There is a picture from thisafternoon of the bird on her other thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/baby-pigeon-40491.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just merged the two threads about this bird .. it should all be here in this thread how.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like a ruptured air sack, what did the vet say???


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Just wondering what happened at the Vet? Hope and pray your baby bird is allright. Please let us know.


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

*Yes, it was a ruptured air sac.*

So after I posted the plea for help, I soon after took her to the 24-hour emergency vet clinic. She had ballooned up so much it was beginning to look grotesque. The vet actually said it was the worst she'd ever seen. So they made a tiny hole in her skin and cauterized it so the air could deflate. We got her home and fed her (by the time it was all over she was way overdue), and she seemed to eat ok, but certainly with less enthusiasm as before. I'm worried about her, though. The hole they made for her closed a little bit over night and apparently her air sac has not healed because she is still inflating. I cleared the hole out as much as I could and gently tried to 'deflate' her, and as I was doing so I was checking her crop to see if it was time to eat again and as I was doing that I noticed a tiny popping sound coming from somewhere around her crop. It seemed to make a sound every time she inhaled...I am going to call the vet again if this doesn't stop. 

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of thing? 
She also seems a little more listless this morning, she did last night, but I assumed she was exhausted. She is also not begging and dancing around for food like usual.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have dealt with ruptured air sacks, they resolve on their own most of the time in a few days, you may need to deflate her here and there, bad cases may require surgery.
i would start her on an antibiotic, to help prevent infection.
defiantly call the vet


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Choptop is allright. I don't have personal experience with ruptured air sac, but from my experience here on the forum, you might have to deflate more than once. I believe the popping sound is related to the air still being in there.

I believe that possibly you have been overfeeding her by giving her 45cc per feeding. Her crop might have been stretched to it's limit. A bird this age should be eating about 60cc's in the course of a full day. Cut back on the amount of food and make sure the crop is completely empty before each feeding. At this age she should start being weaned. As soon as she has recovered from this episode, start introducing some defrosted frozen peas and corn. She will learn to swallow this way and then introduce some seed.

Thank you so much for caring for her and taking her to the Vet. You have now saved her life twice. Emily and Choptop are certainly a special combination.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Regarding the avian vet...if you go....make sure it is an _Avian_ vet...and make sure you tell them that this is a baby _homer _ (homing pigeon) which someone gave to you to be your pet......

You are doing a great job so far...but, yes, the baby will need treatment for those symptoms very soon.....it is very manageable, however, in its early stages.....

Thanks for saving him/her !


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

*Update on Choptop*

Her ruptured air sac has not healed yet. We went to the vet last Wednesday and she is still inflating like a balloon. At feeding time I have been slightly reopening the hole the vet created so she could deflate, and a while after feeding time, she does. Whenever she sees me though, she gets excited and instantly puffs up. She scared me yesterday when she could only manage to eat 15 CCs of food, but today was much more encouraging. It took her much longer to inflate and she ate with gusto. Unfortunately her pox are growing rapidly and they're now around her eye and have started growing near her beak. I'm applying tea tree oil on the places that I can.
The canker I saw in her mouth is completely gone. I've had her on L-lysine, hopefully that is doing her a lot of good and will keep her from getting canker again.
Again, thanks to everyone for all your support.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

so glad to hear she's improving, hopefully that airsack will stop that! at least it's taking longer to inflate, that's a good sign.
i'm glad she's on the mend, and hopefully the pox won't last to long


----------



## EmilyandChoptop (Oct 14, 2009)

*Choptop Update*

So Choptop's ruptured air sac has finally healed, and the last of the trapped air has deflated. Her pox still seem to be growing but they haven't popped up in any new places in over a week so I'm hoping this means they're on their way out. I'll soon be giving her a 3 in 1 medication I got from Foys for canker, coccidiosis and worms, (http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/6056.html)
and I also bought a multivitamin (http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1574.html). I wasn't able to start her on these yet, because as soon as her air sac healed, she started having crop problems. One evening I went to feed her (still hand feeding her) and noticed her crop had not emptied and she was hardly moving or chirping, as usual. Her feathers were puffed up and she seemed uncomfortable. I massaged her crop a little and gave her a little bit of organic plain yogurt in some water with a few drops of apple cider vinegar. After about two days of massaging and ACV, her crop has mostly emptied (there is a lump that feels like it might be food-it's been getting smaller).
So, for the first time today, she seems to be in fairly good health! -Relatively speaking, of course. There's still the pox and possible crop issues.

So along with providing an update for whoever cares to read it, I also wanted to ask if anyone knows about the products I've bought, are they OK for a baby, is there anything I should watch out for, etc...any insight is much appreciated. I intend to care for her until she is completely ready to be out on her own, and I feel like this process is a bit longer and more involved than I anticipated. I'm very happy to have her, though! I'll post a new pic as soon as I can. 

Thanks!

P.S. -I don't know what I'd do without this forum!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm not sure about the 3-1, not sure if this is the kind you put in the water, i tend to treat directly with meds orally or injectable.
i'm sure someone will come on that knows this product.
i'm sorry she is still having issues, but glad at least the air sac has resolved itself


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Emily,
Thanks for the update on Choptop. Glad to know she is in (relative) good health. Lots of ppl here use supplies/meds from Foy's [not me..I'm too far to make it cost effective...], so I assume they are good, I'm sure users will comment soon. I'm happy to hear that no new pox is showing up. Wish ya good luck with her, peace


----------

